# Anyone have two 187's??



## LatinaRose (Jun 22, 2007)

I freaking love this brush.  Got it a few weeks ago and it's the best face brush I have ever used.  Problem is, I love it for foundation AND powder.  So now I want another one so I don't have to choose whether I want to use it for wet or dry products that day.  Has anyone else spoiled themselves with a second one??  I have my discount now, so it's only around $30.  Still seems a little self indulgent tho. Should I get it anyway??


----------



## aziajs (Jun 22, 2007)

I have 3.  If you can afford it, go on and get a second one.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you kidding me??!!! Hell yeah I have more than one! I have 4 and 2 188's thank you very much! I don't know how I got along without these. 3 of them I scored from a CCO.


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 22, 2007)

I have 2 187's too -- one for foundation or blushcremes and one for powder foundations or blushes.  Definitely splurge for the second 187!


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 22, 2007)

I have 3

1 for foundation

1 for Blush/MSF

1 for my purse which i use for concealer/top up

and i wash them all every other day


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have two reg. 187's, two 187SE, and one 188. I just love these that I am planning to get my 2nd 188 with my novel twist purchase. They're so versatile and gives this airbrushed look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say, get another 187! Can never have too many especially if you have one for liquid and one for powder


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 22, 2007)

I have 2 187s, 2 150s, 2 129s & 3 109s  (what can you say, I'm obsessed w/ face brushes)


----------



## mistella (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_I have 3

1 for foundation

1 for Blush/MSF

1 for my purse which i use for concealer/top up

and i wash them all every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have 3 too, I thought I was the only one.. haha. I have 2 so I can rotate them (when I feel lazy to wash them) and then the other one usually goes in my purse.


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 22, 2007)

you should get a 188 for your foundation and use your 187 for powder. thats what I like to do and you can save yourself a little money. I like the control I get using a 188 for foundation, its amazing!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 22, 2007)

I have two as well, one for blush & another for powder - I love it!


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup, I have 2. Go for it!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 23, 2007)

i just have one 187 and one 188


----------



## I_Love_Tokidoki (Jun 23, 2007)

I have 2 187's and 2 188's. They are so versatile I'm thinking of picking up another of each...


----------



## redambition (Jun 23, 2007)

i have:

2x 187
1x 187SE
1x 188
1x 366 (Make Up Store duo fibre brush)

go for it!


----------



## neotrad (Jun 23, 2007)

I have 2 187's at the moment, one is for darker Mineralized Skinfinishes (Shooting Star, Shimpagne), and the other one is for lighter Mineralized Skinfinishes (Porcelain Pink, Lightscapade). And I want more for regular type blushes! Never too many of them!


----------



## Risser (Jun 23, 2007)

I have 2, 1(full) for blush/MSF & 1(SE) for bronzer.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 23, 2007)

K, now I know it's a totally justified purchase.  Knew I could count on you guys to convince me!  Now I'm thinking I need 3!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

I want a few too! I love the 187 for moisturizer, liquid foundation, powder foundation, setting powder, blush, mineralize skinfinishes. It's just an overall great brush for the face. I do not however, like it for creams. I feel like the product gets caught it in, more than it blends it.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 23, 2007)

hon i have 2 so don't feel bad about getting an extra!


----------



## pookus (Jun 23, 2007)

i have multiples of all the brushes that i really love, including the 187 (2 regular and one SE) because to be honest i'm too lazy to wash my brushes after every use, so it allows me to do my brushes once a week and still have good clean ones to use.


----------



## peanut (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, I have two 187's (one for foundation; once for cream blush/MSFs) and one 188.


----------



## sparkler (Jun 25, 2007)

i have a 188, and i'm dying for a 187...

do it! do it!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Are you kidding me??!!! Hell yeah I have more than one! I have 4 and 2 188's thank you very much! I don't know how I got along without these. 3 of them I scored from a CCO._

 
You got some at a CCO?  Cool!


----------



## little teaser (Jun 25, 2007)

i have three 187s and two 188..


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a question. Do you all find that you use more brush cleaner to clean these? It seems like a large amount of my brush cleaner goes to cleaning these lovely brushes.


----------



## elisha24 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would buy 2 if they weren't $80+ here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want another one to apply foundation. I would also have another 182 if they weren't so expensive too.


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 20, 2007)

i have two 187s for foundation and face powder and a SE 187 that i use for blush and MSF. i think for one its more convenient and keeps the colors truer in my opinion.


----------



## labwom (Jul 20, 2007)

I have only one. I will have two next week when my novel twist brush sets come in! I love the smaller brushes!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 22, 2007)

I have 2 1/2 _187s_ (2 long handled, and 1 187se) and 1 _188_. The more blushes and MSFs I have, the more compelled I am to get more 187s/188s!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Get one! I'm thinking of getting a couple more 224s.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRUEFASHIONISTA* 

 
_I have a question. Do you all find that you use more brush cleaner to clean these? It seems like a large amount of my brush cleaner goes to cleaning these lovely brushes._

 
I use Cleanse Off Oil now to clean it, as well as my 190 brush.  That was an idea I got from my MA.  

I have one 187 and use it for both liquid and powder products.  It works for me!  

Karyn


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

I have two and I couldn't live without them! One I bought for my studio fix fluid and the other I use for powders. The second one I have came from the Novel Twist Pro 5 Piece brush set, which I am crazy about, fantastic price for what you're getting.


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 30, 2007)

I have 2 187, 1 188 and 1 182! i think they are definitely worth the money!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2007)

im buying my first one this week =D


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

i wish i couls say no, but: yes!!!! get a second one and the 188!!! sooo versatile, can't imagine my life before those...honestly!!!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 4, 2007)

I only have one, but I honestly think that you can never have too many 187's! They are so versatile!


----------



## kyashi (Nov 4, 2007)

i have two 187SE and i love them !! .. yes definitely go for it .. i would if i had the money =(


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes.  I use one for blush and one for shimmer.  I would like a third just for general powder application.

I prefer the 188 for foundation application.  IMO, it gives you the ability to be more precise.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRUEFASHIONISTA* 

 
_I have a question. Do you all find that you use more brush cleaner to clean these? It seems like a large amount of my brush cleaner goes to cleaning these lovely brushes._

 
These brushes definitely suck up the brush cleanser.  I have 3 187's and one 188.


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2007)

I want a 2nd one too.


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 2 187, 1 188 and 1 px bronzer brush (a fuller 187..better for bronzer imo).
And I want a 3rd one. 
Indulge yourself, hon!


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 17, 2007)

Theyre like $56 in the UK! I dont have one yet, as I have still yet to form a mac brush collection :$ Id like to buy two but if I do buy a second one itd have to be from the UK!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bwell* 

 
_I have 2 187, 1 188 and 1 px bronzer brush (a fuller 187..better for bronzer imo).
And I want a 3rd one. 
Indulge yourself, hon!_

 
I have the Px Bronzer Brush too!  Having all three is like having a complete little family of duo fiber brushes.  I don't have a second 187, but I'd like a second 188, one for darker pigments and one for lighter products.


----------



## mogwai (Dec 8, 2007)

I have 2 - 1 187 and 1 187SE. I keep the SE for my purse, but I use it more than the larger one, cos its easier to handle. I'm thinking of getting a 188 for foundation now, and keeping the 2 I have for blusher and bronzer/MSF/highlighter..


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 8, 2007)

i need to get another for my foundation. haha.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep i have 2! I love them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a full sized one and one from a brush set.


----------



## matsubie (Jan 13, 2008)

i want a second one, too.

i really want to purchase a 188 as well.


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes you should get another one, i'm going to get my second one too =]. I  keep spending my money on new MAC collections and don't have enough for a second #187 brush. I'm so broke now lol


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 3 lol ..i have one full sized and two LE ... I use one for foundation only ..the other for MSF's and the last one for non sparkley blushes and powders sometimes ... I personally like the SE 187's i prefer the shorter handle ...i like how they are slightly smaller gives me better control for my foundation application.  I would probablly buy another SE when one comes out.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 13, 2008)

i have 3 and i love'em ..go for it girl!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 1 full sized and 1 SE and love them, I use them for blusher, MSF and beauty powder


----------



## Meryl (Jan 13, 2008)

I have two 187s and one 188 and I don't even use them.  I mean to but I forget.  I kind of like my fingers. Not for powder of course.  I usually use my 129, 134 or 136 for that.


----------



## thanh13 (Jan 13, 2008)

And I felt so excessive when I bought my second. Good to know I'm not alone. I use one for blush and the other one for bronzers....I might get a 3 one too for liquids...Go for it!


----------



## liv (Jan 14, 2008)

I have five.

Just kidding!  I have one 187 right now, but I really want a 188 for my foundation/Stila convertible colors.  
I would love if they made the 187 in a retractable version, I like using it for touch up powder too, because it takes away shine but doesn't cake the powder on.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

I absolutely love it too!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't got one but it is on my want list.


----------



## Regalis (Jan 20, 2008)

I only have one ( 187SE from the novel twist pro set ) but I _really_ want a second and a 188! I'd buy that second brush in a heartbeat


----------

